# Fishing Partners Needed



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Transferred to a new dept and now my days off are wed thurs and fri. All my usual buddies can only fish weekends. Looking for some people that know their way around a poling platform and a fly rod!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Where are you located and what waters do you hope to fish?


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Where ya at?


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Im over in Leesburg florida, but i routinely fish anywhere from homosassa to cedar key! I focus more around ozello to yankeetown, but I’m open to areas


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Thtguyrobb said:


> Im over in Leesburg florida, but i routinely fish anywhere from homosassa to cedar key! I focus more around ozello to yankeetown, but I’m open to areas


That’s my old stomping ground’s, raised in Citrus County, lived and fished commercial in Yankeetown as well. I’m currently up in Tallahassee though, or I’d be down for sure.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

MikeCockman said:


> That’s my old stomping ground’s, raised in Citrus County, lived and fished commercial in Yankeetown as well. I’m currently up in Tallahassee though, or I’d be down for sure.


It’s a beautiful area, blessed to be able to fish there


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Thtguyrobb said:


> It’s a beautiful area, blessed to be able to fish there


I agree. I do miss that area and enjoy going back to fish it, but I gotta admit, I really like the area I’m in now. A lot less people and plenty of fish. I can go out on week day and only see 4-5 other boats. And depending on the spot, can be the only one most days. 
Unfortunately, like Citrus, folks are discovering Wakulla and are moving here in droves.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Sent you my #


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Kirc said:


> Sent you my #


I’ll give you a shout on Tuesday!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I would love to join an have you fish off my boat, but I'm quite a ways off. I fish Suwannee and Steinhatchee. I frequently need someone to fish with. I chapped off my fishing buddies 2 weeks ago by cancelling a trip. Weather man said 20 mph winds, inland waters a moderate chop and 60% chance of rain. It ended up being beautiful, no rain, 10 mph. light chop if that, etc. They are a contractor and sheet rock installer and I guess went through some trouble to get a day off, then I cancelled. I did give 3 days notice. Now emails and texts go without reply.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Thtguyrobb said:


> Transferred to a new dept and now my days off are wed thurs and fri. All my usual buddies can only fish weekends. Looking for some people that know their way around a poling platform and a fly rod!


Sent my info


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey man. I’m in Ocala and have fished those areas the last 2.5 years. I run a pro and love to fly and spin fish artificials. DM sent


----------

